# First Piano recital



## suniil

I'm posting this on behalf of my daughter. She had her first (and second) recital this week. She never had solo piano performance until last week as she always thought piano is just a support for her singing. Teacher only advised her to take Piano as second instrument

Though she is learning piano for 3 years, but only took it seriously 14 months ago. Here is short extract from her recital, would be grateful for any feedback and support so that she can improve.











For any members has interest in Voice, she also performed couple of songs in the concert. She has experience in contemporary singing, but this is her first classical solo.

Apres un Reve





Amazing Grace [traditional gospel style]





Thanks in advance
sunil


----------



## Ravndal

So cool! I'm almost done with the same preludium by bach, a very dramatic piece! She played it very well though


----------

